# Scale



## stu30 (Jun 5, 2011)

What is the most common scale used in g.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Stuart:

This is a hard one, because there are so many out there. The more common ones are 1:20.3 (USA 3' narrow gauge), 1:22.5 (European Meter gauge), 1:24, 1:29 (Standard gauge, not correct) and 1:32 (Standard gauge, correct). 

I have trains in all of the above scales with the exception 1:32. The 1:22.5 and 1:24 were started by LGB and Delton, so many of us started out with that scale and then migrated to others.



Chuck N


----------



## stu30 (Jun 5, 2011)

do all the different scales run together and can you notice that they are a different scale.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By stu30 on 14 Jun 2011 08:43 AM 
do all the different scales run together and can you notice that they are a different scale.
You notice the difference between 1:20 scale s. 1:32 scale. As you get closer to the middle scale 1:24 its not as much of difference. Thats why i like the 1:24 scale. I can make 1:22 and 1:29 scale work depending on the rolling stock/buildings.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a beginners FAQ section, and I submit this for your reading pleasure:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...inmenu-129* 


Be sure to look at the menu on the left side, there's a number of topics in the FAQ (Frequently Asked Question) part of my site.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

How good the various scales look when coupled together in the same train depends largely on how calibrated your eyeballs are. I was at a club display where one fellow had a 1:32 Big Boy pulling a string of 1:20.3 stock cars. It looked absolutely appalling to my eyes, but that didn't stop the kids and their parents from thinking that was the neatest thing ever. (For my part, I resisted the urge to weather the stock cars with my lunch, though it was difficult. The gag reflex is a powerful thing.) 

I model 1:20.3 specifically, but can often find cars and locomotives built for the 1:22 and 1:24 scales that--with just a little change of detail--work very well in 1:20.3. There's a degree of fluidity, especially in narrow gauge modeling where cars tended to vary in size a great deal more than they did in standard gauge. (Not so much in passenger cars and cabooses where people still have to fit through the doors, but certainly in typical freight equipment.) 

You can get away with "mixing" scales on the standard gauge side of things, at least to a limited extent. Much of the reason 1:29 was "invented" was that the models ended up being roughly the same physical size as the 1:22.5 and 1:24 models already on the market. (1:20.3 hadn't caught on yet.) That meant you could easily run all your existing LGB, Delton, Bachmann, etc. equipment with your new 1:29 diesel and it would look good. (Nevermind the fact that wood frame, archbar-truck equipped rolling stock was outlawed for common carrier service long before the diesel era, but who's to let history get in the way of a neat looking train?) 

"Most common" scale? What does it matter? Find what appeals to you and run with it. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

For most people, there are two directions you can go in: 

Standard Gauge or Narrow Gauge. 

If you like diesels, and large "modern" standard gauge steam locomotives, then 1/29 scale would be your focus. 
If you prefer narrow gauge (3-foot gauge) steam locomotives of the 1870's - 1920's, then 1/20.3 scale (also called Fn3 scale) is the way to go. 

there are other options too, but those two scales probably make up over 90% of the large scale market.. 

Scot


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

if you want to go big, there's 7/8 scale (1:13.7), 1:10 scale (featured on cover of latest Garden Railway) and even some larger scales than that, all that use Gauge 1 track! 

The smallest scale I'm aware of is 1:32; although theoretically, there could be smaller scales than that for those who model broad gauge (e.g. 5, 6 and 7' gauge in 1:1); would be interesting but I doubt there's anyone in the world who models broad gauge on Gauge 1 (45mm track) 

Dave


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Strictly speaking, since Gauge 1 is usually built to 1/32nd scale, your 1/32nd scale broad-gauge track [actual size 7ft and a 1/4"] to suit this scale should be 73mm. 

tac


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Scot, Glad to see you whipped out your size reference picture. I was going to post it but I figured you would be out with it soon enough. It's the best way to put it all in perspective that I've seen so far.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

1/22.5 is still probably the most common scale given the 30 years LGB has been on the market. 

1/20.3 is becoming the scale most used for narrow gauge today. 

1/29 has become the defacto scale for those modeling standard gauge. 

There are other scales, 1/24, 1/32, 1/13, but they are less common than those listed above.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Stuart:

As others have said, you need to know what direction you want to go: Australian standard gauge, or narrow gauge, North American SG or NG or European SG or NG. I run North American SG (1:29) and NG (1:20.3, 1:22.5,1:24 and 1:2?). I used to run a lot of European NG (LGB), but not very much anymore.


Your choice of scale also will depend upon the size of the space you have in your garden for the trains. 1:20.3 engines and cars are large and as a result look best on curves 10' or greater in diameter. Likewise with modern standard gauge in 1:29, these are long, especially the passenger cars. My USAt streamliners look a little funny on my 10 diameter curves. They would look a lot better on 15' or greater diameter curves. If your space requires less than 10' diameter curves, go with 1:22.5 and 1:24. There are smaller engines and cars available in this scale that look fine on 8' diameter and smaller curves. Unless you are doing European NG, these are scales that are not correct for the trains on our 45 mm track.


Most of the LGB American NG freight cars are closer to 1:24 than they are to 1:22.5. Several years ago I measured LGB, USAt, and Delton NG box cars. Their lengths were almost identical. The Delton was slightly lower. If these cars were supposed to be 30' long then they all scaled out to be very close to 1:24.

LGB in many cases used a rubber ruler. Some of their engines are 1:24 in one dimension and 1:26 in another. They look fine, but they really don't scale out to any exact prototype.

The bottom line is see how much space you have and what types of railroad you LIKE. You may find that available space may dictate some of your choices.

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Stu, 
To go outside is one compromise after another... Large Scales roots are Toy Trains, later as scale modelers migrated from smaller scales, accuracy became a focal point, yet still with compromises... We don't all have multiple acres to devote to trains nor do many have the pocket books to carry them either... My little acre of paradise also has my home, a storage shed and work places, a driveway and a little open space for trains. 
Going outdoors I am a big boy with trains... My prized; Z, Nn3, HO and On3 models will never touch dirt, but my toys can! So now I'm making my toys look realistic. Considering that most HO starter sets have 18"r track and my 10' d track is tighter... (10'd =5'r =60" in 1:24, halve that to O 1:48 [US] and it's 30"r and a rough half of that to HO and 15"r)... Suddenly 10'd seems smaller that it sounds. My solution is smaller rolling stock, short trains and many view blocks that makes it look bigger. I'm also using sectional track! At first I was defensive, but now I shrug my shoulders and refuse to worry about it! 1:24 is a odd scale, but in the realm of toys really looks good for smaller old tymey equipment. An Aristo C-16 and a HLW 4-4-0 provide my power and Aristo's classic line my freight cars. A couple of Sierra passengers cars for the American and my hands are full. 
Sharing time with your youngster may call for a simple operation until he grows into scale operation... things to consider, for many, running trains is a social event, so low maintenance trains are desireable.... 
Above all you Must have Fun! 

John


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

From a monetary standpoint, if that's a concern, 1:29 is the cheapest way to go (except for Big Haulers). Overall, you'll find the biggest selection at the best prices in AristoCraft and USA diesels.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And AML 1:29 rolling stock... 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Garden scale to me is just a rubber band. I run what I like, but usually stay between 1/22.5 (LGB) to 1/29 (USA/Aristo). Some Bachmann and a few others.


----------

